
Bill Gates' Twitter also hacked - macmac
https://twitter.com/BillGates/status/1283500266743111680
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275).

~~~
macmac
What is going on here? This post was up to 60 points, and on the front page.
Now it is gone and down to 26 points. I don't think this is reasonable
modding.

~~~
dang
The topic is the same as the other thread so we merged them. That's standard
moderation.

There was already at least one thread about this on the front page when you
made this submission. It's good to check before posting, especially on a hot
topic.

~~~
macmac
That is not my experience. For instance right now there are several posts
regarding the EU Court ruling on Safe Harbour. And it does not explain where
the points the post had already got have gone.

------
st3fan
Screenshot
[https://twitter.com/satefan/status/1283502130737840128](https://twitter.com/satefan/status/1283502130737840128)

